# Antler Reviving?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what there is / what is best to use to turn antlers brown again and look pretty natural? This is again a skull that's been sitting outside for a few years (this is a full skull though) and the horns have turned white but no cracks. Just figure I could do something with a few skulls laying around rather than let them sit in the shed and do nothing.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

For antlers use pine sap and mud. Rub it into the antlers you would be amazed how they turn out.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

pine sap and mud works well. I have also had good success using potting soil and a little dark walnut danish oil. Mix the danish oil, potting soil mud together and rub it into the antlers well. repeat in areas you wish to be darker, and go easier on the ivory/lighter sections. you can use a light sandpaper to bring out the pearls, beads, and ivory tips again after the process. Keep in mind that the condition of the horns will make a difference in the final outcome. Slick horns accept the treatment best.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

My cousin sells something called WAM (Wild Antler Magic). It works great on old sheds to bring them back to life!
http://www.wildantlercreations.com/WildAntlerMagic.html


----------

